# Band Dimensions



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

So I am new to this and decided I would like to start tying my own bands. I want bands that are capable of shooting .44 caliber lead with quite a bit of zip. I also would prefer to keep it a single bandset. I have a fair bit of latex (.30 latex from simpleshot) but I don't want to try 10 different set ups and waste a bunch of latex in finding the best set up so I'm asking for suggestions for width, length, and taper of bands. I have a 40 inch draw. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

or what do you use for shooting similar sized ammo.


----------

